# I Think Brit Hume Is My New Hero....



## Ivan (Jan 3, 2010)

Brit Hume To Tiger Woods: Convert To Christianity To Recover From Scandal (VIDEO)


----------



## Wayne (Jan 3, 2010)

Brit is often a voice of sanity on an otherwise barren stage.

EDIT: Warning: that video link is on the Huffington Post web site. Politically liberal sites seem to be some of the "best" places to pick up malware and viruses. 
Another warning: Don't even bother to read any of the 51 pages (!) of reader response.


----------



## Ivan (Jan 3, 2010)

I don't have cable so I don't know much about Fox or Brit. 

Read the 51 pages of reader response....I don't have time of collected ignorance, one way or the other.


----------



## Wayne (Jan 3, 2010)

As to the reader responses, most fall along the lines of Psalm 2:1-3. Anyone who stands up for the Christian faith is vehemently shouted down.

I don't have cable or dish either, Ivan. But what little I've seen Brit in action, he comes across as an exceedingly wise father figure in a family of otherwise sadly misguided relatives.


----------



## Ivan (Jan 3, 2010)

Wayne said:


> As to the reader responses, most fall along the lines of Psalm 2:1-3. Anyone who stands up for the Christian faith is vehemently shouted down.



Sadly, one day, they will face a just God.



> I don't have cable or dish either, Ivan. But what little I've seen Brit in action, he comes across as an exceedingly wise father figure in a family of otherwise sadly misguided relatives.



That's good to hear. BTW, since you don't have cable or dish you must watch some channel 9. lol


----------



## Southern Presbyterian (Jan 3, 2010)

This news of you having a new hero is going to come a quite a shock to Ruben. I hope you PMed him to break it to him "gently" before posting this.


----------



## Ivan (Jan 3, 2010)

Southern Presbyterian said:


> This news of you having a new hero is going to come a quite a shock to Ruben. I hope you PMed him to break it to him "gently" before posting this.



Well, Brit is my media hero.

Ruben is my superhero.


----------



## Wayne (Jan 3, 2010)

Channel 9 in St. Louis is the PBS station, as you know, Ivan. We do get the digital breakdown, with my wife watching mostly 9.4, which has a bunch of cooking shows. I've been known to watch Mexico One Plate At A Time, with chef Rick Bayless, as Mexican is my favorite cuisine.

What that's got to do with Brit Hume, I don't know. Maybe he likes Mexican food too?


----------



## Ivan (Jan 3, 2010)

Wayne said:


> Channel 9 in St. Louis is the PBS station, as you know, Ivan. We do get the digital breakdown, with my wife watching mostly 9.4, which has a bunch of cooking shows. I've been known to watch Mexico One Plate At A Time, with chef Rick Bayless, as Mexican is my favorite cuisine.



I forgot about the digital thing. I like Rick Steves.


----------



## Curt (Jan 3, 2010)

That's a courageous thing to say on national TV in this nation at this time. A tip of the hat to Brit Hume.


----------



## Ivan (Jan 3, 2010)

Scott1 said:


> Mr. Hume, a good journalist, is a member of the Mormon religion.


 
How many Mormons work for Fox?!


----------



## Wayne (Jan 3, 2010)

487 at last count.


----------



## Ivan (Jan 3, 2010)

Wayne said:


> 487 at last count.



Well, at least it's not 144,000!


----------



## MMasztal (Jan 3, 2010)

Scott1 said:


> Mr. Hume, a good journalist, is a member of the Mormon religion.



Brit Hume is an Episcopalian per Wikipedia.


----------



## Herald (Jan 3, 2010)

Scott1 said:


> Mr. Hume, a good journalist, is a member of the Mormon religion.



You may be confusing Rick Hume with Glenn Beck. Glenn Beck is a Mormon.


----------



## Wayne (Jan 3, 2010)

Herald said:


> You may be confusing Rick Hume with Glenn Beck. Glenn Beck is a Mormon.



Easy mistake. The names are so similar.


----------



## Scott1 (Jan 3, 2010)

Herald said:


> Scott1 said:
> 
> 
> > Mr. Hume, a good journalist, is a member of the Mormon religion.
> ...


 
Thanks,

I stand corrected, Mr. Hume is popularly reported as being Episcopalian.
(deleted my post to correct the record)

Mr. Hume is a good journalist.

Also, I'm not very familiar with Mr. Beck, but was not aware he is a Mormon.


----------



## Brother John (Jan 3, 2010)

You beat me to it, I was going to post this when I saw it on facebook... Thanks for posting 

[video=youtube;8LJKmWdJQc4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8LJKmWdJQc4&feature=player_embedded[/video]


----------



## SolaScriptura (Jan 3, 2010)

I had absolutely no idea that Tiger Woods is a Buddhist.... but yes, he needs Jesus... almost as much as me.


----------



## DMcFadden (Jan 4, 2010)

Mr. Hume has been my hero for some time. When he retired from his post as the head of the Washington bureau for Fox last year, he stated that he wanted to spend more time with his family and do some intensive reading, study, reflecting on his Christian faith. Now semi retired he is a Fox "commentator" where he does not hesitate to show personal views as opposed to his "play it straight" journalistic style with ABC news and Fox as an anchor.

BTW, Ivan, you can probably still get it without cable. The _Fox News Sunday _show is available on broadcast television in most markets. It is run as the Fox equivalent to Face the Nation, Meet the Press, and the ABC thingy with George S. I like it because it is regularly better than the mainstream media equivalents. Chris Wallace, host and son of famed attack dog Mike Wallace of CBS, is FANTASTIC. And, they present a good balance of liberal (Mira liaison and Juan Williams) and conservative (Bill Kristol and Brit Hume) panelists for the last half of the show. The first part features an interview by Wallace with some key newsmakers of the week. Good stuff! It is really my only "must see tv" in the entire week.


----------



## DMcFadden (Jan 4, 2010)

Poplar Grove? Can't you get WQRF-TV 39 out of Rockford? If so, Fox News Sunday is on at 8:00 a.m. on Sundays. It would be worth recording. My favorite hour of tv in the entire week!


----------



## Scott1 (Jan 4, 2010)

Having watched the clip, Mr. Hume makes a good observation.

I did not realize Mr. Woods claims to be Buddhist.

Only Christianity offers real, definite redemption of persons in the face of the judgment of a Holy God.

(Almost makes me want to draw from major media as a credible source of information again....)


----------



## LawrenceU (Jan 4, 2010)

Good for Mr. Hume. One could seemingly see him catch himself at one point. It seemed as if he wanted to say that Tiger should turn the Christ rather than 'turn to the Christian Faith'. And, kudos for him placing the increasingly popular hellish religion of Buddhism in its place.


----------



## tlharvey7 (Jan 4, 2010)

Britt has been around for awhile, always insighful... and i am hoping this comment of his will tick off enough people so that it becomes a national story.
that would be a good thing!


----------



## DMcFadden (Jan 4, 2010)

WOW! If you liked him yesterday, you should hear what he said to Bill O'Reilly tonight. They discussed the Christianity and Tiger Woods comment at length. Not only did Hume stand firm, but he alluded to the Bible and said that it teaches us that if you mention the "name of Jesus Christ . . . all hell will break loose."

You go Hume!!!


----------



## Wayne (Jan 4, 2010)

Compare Brit's advice to the remarkably trite and worthless advice offered by Bob Schieffer

The misleading caption is embedded with the video and is not of my doing

: [video=youtube;xWANDFGZd8Q]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xWANDFGZd8Q[/video]


----------



## Galatians220 (Jan 4, 2010)

DMcFadden said:


> WOW! If you liked him yesterday, you should hear what he said to Bill O'Reilly tonight. They discussed the Christianity and Tiger Woods comment at length. Not only did Hume stand firm, but he alluded to the Bible and said that it teaches us that if you mention the "name of Jesus Christ . . . all hell will break loose."
> 
> You go Hume!!!



Yes! Hume was great on The Spin Stops (Here, and Goes Ignorantly Off Track) tonight! 

I'm so glad that Jesus Christ is, indeed, the source of Hume's peace. I was wondering about that when his son "committed suicide" (or was murdered) several years ago; I was wondering, how can he go back on TV and have that aura of contentment about him? I'd thought he was probably a Christian, but now we kind of know he is. It's always great when a brother in Christ, especially one with Brit Hume's visibility, confronts our corrupt culture in the manner that he did, especially on "The Buffoon Factor."

Margaret


----------



## Wayne (Jan 4, 2010)

Can someone post a clip of this latest segment?


----------



## DMcFadden (Jan 4, 2010)

"If Tiger Woods were to make a true conversion, we would know it. It would show through in his being. And he would know it, above all. And he would feel the extraordinary blessing that would be. And it would shine because he is so prominent. It would be a shining light. It would be a magnificent thing to witness." - Brit Hume

It was almost 3.5 minutes!!! In television time that is an eternity!!! And, unlike yesterday, he did not stick with "Christianity" but moved on to say that Tiger Woods needs Jesus Christ. It was a pretty amazing piece of video from a seasoned newsguy. He has already been pilloried for it. Pray for Mr. Hume.


----------



## Ivan (Jan 4, 2010)

Brit is rockin' it! There has to be an email address at Fox that we can send encouraging messages.


----------



## DMcFadden (Jan 5, 2010)

Your wish, sir . . .

[video=youtube;MeRJ7euUShg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MeRJ7euUShg[/video]

Please listen to the entire clip. It is quite simply amazing for this kind of venue.


----------



## Ivan (Jan 5, 2010)

Thank you, Dennis. Outstanding clip. I may have to get cable now to watch Hume. It's sad that his ancestors came from Scotland (no surprise there). I wonder if he might be related to David Hume?


----------



## DMcFadden (Jan 5, 2010)

Ivan, just tape the Sunday morning program out of Rockford at 8:00 a.m. and see Brit every week . . . for free!


----------



## Ivan (Jan 5, 2010)

Didn't think of that! Actually, we don't leave for church until about 9:15 a.m.


----------



## Wayne (Jan 5, 2010)

So we now know why Brit always seemed like a voice of sanity amid the madness. Wonder how long he's been a Christian?


----------



## Ivan (Jan 5, 2010)

If you like to email Mr. Hume, it may done using this address: [email protected] .


----------



## nate895 (Jan 5, 2010)

DMcFadden said:


> Your wish, sir . . .
> 
> Please listen to the entire clip. It is quite simply amazing for this kind of venue.


 
First of all, Brit Hume Hume hit the nail on the head as far as Tiger is concerned. Although, I wish he would have stood his ground and said that Buddhism was a false religion, but remember to say that he isn't saying it because he is bigoted against Buddhists and trying to belittle, but rather that Christ is the only option. I can't really blame him, though, for not doing that, especially since he probably doesn't eat and drink apologetics for breakfast. Always good to see Christ preached on national TV

Second of all, I don't think I have seen Brit Hume on the air when he hasn't made an unintentional pun.

Edit: I found this while searching on the story.



> Sen Ensign of Nevada is Christian Right and has failed his constituency so it is illogical Brit Hume to suggest that Tiger Woods to change his religion.



Is it just me or is this the biggest _non sequitur_ you have ever heard? I know I shouldn't be, but I am just astounded at the lengths people will go to attack the Christian and anyone who dares to speak even a fraction of the Gospel.


----------



## Ivan (Jan 5, 2010)

nate895 said:


> Second of all, I don't think I have seen Brit Hume on the air when he hasn't made an unintentional pun.



Cool...another reason to watch him!


----------



## tt1106 (Jan 5, 2010)

Tiger said:


> In the Buddhist religion you have to work for it yourself, internally, in order to achieve anything in life and set up the next life. It is all about what you do and you get out of it what you put into it."


Contrast this with knowing that you can never achieve anything for yourself and a total reliance on Christ. Not to mention, How is Buddha on Justice, if Tiger is a Buddhist and if his eternal fate rests on what he does in this life. He should be pretty worried. What's Buddha's standard for righteousness? less than a hundred instances of straying outside the marriage! In the words of Dr. Phil (sorry) How's that working for ya?


----------



## LawrenceU (Jan 5, 2010)

On the O'Reilly factor clip: Wow. I've can't recall ever having seen anything like that on a national news or news talk program. Good for Mr. Hume.

On his Scottish ancestry: Aye! for the Scots. What's your beef against the Scots, my man Ivan? I've never heard such insanity in all my life!  ( You know I love you, brother. )


----------



## DMcFadden (Jan 5, 2010)

I made the mistake of reading some of the 1250+ comments about Brit's clip on one of the liberal blog sites. Oh my! The world is in worse shape than even I thought it was. One person even suggested that he looked like some weird cult member from Jonestown or something.


----------



## Wayne (Jan 5, 2010)

I warned ya not to read that stuff, Dennis.


----------



## R. Scott Clark (Jan 5, 2010)

*Heidelcast: Brit Was Right (and Wrong)*

Here's a response to the latest (Hume's appearance on O'Reilly)

Heidelcast: Brit Was Right (and Wrong) Heidelblog


----------



## Ivan (Jan 5, 2010)

DMcFadden said:


> I made the mistake of reading some of the 1250+ comments about Brit's clip on one of the liberal blog sites. Oh my! The world is in worse shape than even I thought it was. One person even suggested that he looked like some weird cult member from Jonestown or something.



Dennis, it's called total depravity.


----------



## Ivan (Jan 6, 2010)

Hume’s Gentle Witness by Peter Wehner on National Review Online


----------



## etexas (Jan 6, 2010)

I don't watch the news, too depressing for a sensitive lad like myself. BUT, I have always liked the "wit and wisdom" of Hume!


----------



## sastark (Jan 7, 2010)

Brit Hume was interviewed by Christianity Today, and I have to say, he gave very good answers to their questions. Check it out: Q & A: Brit Hume | Christianity Today | A Magazine of Evangelical Conviction


----------



## Scott1 (Jan 7, 2010)

The clip reveals something clearly and it is good.

Yes. Jesus offers both redemption and forgiveness.

It is refreshing to see clarity, accuracy, truth (and even a genuine concern for people) on pop culture media.

So, good in fact, the dancing bananas, though weary and jet lagged from the Board upgrade, are summoned to celebrate.


(The bananas were also required to get the mandatory government 'swine' flu vaccination in their area.)


----------



## tt1106 (Jan 7, 2010)

It was a very good read. Bohnhoffer would be proud. Hume obviously weighed the consequences and decided to be bold for his faith. He may not be evangelizing on the end of a spear, but that kind of courage in the public eye is still very encouraging.
Good stuff.


----------



## Michael Doyle (Jan 7, 2010)

Way to go Brit Hume. He deserves kudo`s(rejoicing and prayer) for his faith and proclamation in the face of certain persecution


----------



## Marrow Man (Jan 7, 2010)

I blogged about this here.


----------



## Mushroom (Jan 7, 2010)

An unbelieving friend called today and mentioned the storm raging around this. At first he was derisive, but later the conversation turned to his sister (whom many of you prayed about recently- heart attacked by a virus), and he was expressing gratitude for the prayers, to which he and his family credited her amazing recovery. He also mentioned how a Baptist Church his niece had been attending had reached out to that family with funds and food during the ordeal,and how impressed he was with that. I told him that is what Christ's Church is called to do, and then returned to the subject of Britt Hume. I explained that from Britt's perspective, encouraging Woods to turn to Christ was the kindest thing he could do. That Buddhism was based on works, where one was re-incarnated into different creatures based on how they had behaved, whereas Christianity was founded on the concept of God's mercy, forgiving sinners on the basis of His Son's atonement for their sins. He was no longer derisive, but rather contemplative about it.

God is using this event.

Please pray for Greg, his sister Sue, and all their family, that God will use these things to call them to Himself.


----------



## Ivan (Jan 7, 2010)

sastark said:


> Brit Hume was interviewed by Christianity Today, and I have to say, he gave very good answers to their questions. Check it out: Q & A: Brit Hume | Christianity Today | A Magazine of Evangelical Conviction


 
Thanks! Good article.


----------

